# Stihl MS211



## joed (Mar 16, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with the Stihl MS211 chainsaw? I'm just a homeowner looking to get a chainsaw for some light work around the house. Saw this at the dealer and liked the look and feel of it. Wanted to get some feedback before purchasing.


----------



## City Slicker (Mar 16, 2009)

*?*

Are you sure its a 211? Not aware of that one?


----------



## joed (Mar 16, 2009)

> Are you sure its a 211? Not aware of that one?



Yes, I'm sure it's the Stihl MS211. Here's a link to the unit:

http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS211.html


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 16, 2009)

joed said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Stihl MS211 chainsaw? I'm just a homeowner looking to get a chainsaw for some light work around the house. Saw this at the dealer and liked the look and feel of it. Wanted to get some feedback before purchasing.



No, but it looks better than the 210 on paper, and better than the Husky 240 as well.

Remember that this opinion is "paper only" - I never ran any of them, and have no wish to do so.


----------



## brages (Mar 16, 2009)

There is a guy on here who has one and likes it.

I have a 210, wish it was a 211...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 16, 2009)

I have 4 tanks on mine so far and love it. Pulls the 16" bar very well, for a cheaper small saw I think Stihl is going in the right direction. If it matters, the 211 is a strato saw, burns very clean and no face full of 2 stroke. I have not opened the muffler up and might just leave it stock for now. I would say it could hold it's own against any of the other brands of the same size.


----------



## brages (Mar 16, 2009)

That's the guy!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 16, 2009)

Here goes the thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=90375

I'm going to add more to the thread when it gets some mo run time.


I sold the 181 to a member here, he has a 180 to compare it to and I asked him to let me know his impressions.


----------



## occ3377 (Mar 16, 2009)

*only did like 5 min of cutting*

i havent got to use the 181 much yet, but from what i can tell i think i need to take it to my dealer to have the carb tweaked because its really laggy to blipping the throttle and so i cant say a lot till i get it tuned right. So far to be honest, i like the 180 better, but i want to get into some bigger wood to see how they operate in big wood as right now i have only used it for limbing a couple tree, so not a good comparison.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 16, 2009)

You can pull the L cap out and adjust that at home. I've adjusted mine alittle after the 3rd tank, they feel more like a torquey saw than speedy. If you need to do the H, I'd take it to the dealer so he could tach it.


----------



## huskystihl (Mar 21, 2009)

I literally just ran one 10 minutes ago at the dealer. I pulled in and he was testing one out for himself so guess what I came home with. The list price was 289.00 with a 16", he gave it to me for 260 with an extra chain. I really like the saw, great response just like the 441 and plenty of power. I had it burried in maple and it never bogged. Only thing is it is cold blooded as all get out until it's warmed up and good and broke in just like my 441 was. All in all just like the 441, try it and you'll buy it, GREAT LITTLE SAW!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice! Sounds like you have a great dealer. Post back when you get some more run time on it.


----------



## Rookie1 (Mar 21, 2009)

I seen one at my dealer a while ago.Looked totally different than my 021. Id like to see the inards of the intake and carburetor. Muffler had little anti tamer locks on it. How are the spring AV mounts?


----------



## huskystihl (Mar 21, 2009)

Just ran 3 tanks through it with 6 to 10" limbs probably about a good sized truckload. It's a nice saw, blows the 210 out of the water and is smooth as silk. This wont be used commercially but i'm gonna put in the field for a week and see what it can do and i'll get back to ya. The new av on the 270 441 and now the occassional use saws is the only way to go, and the strat thing is a step in the right direction i totally agree. My dealer claims it's gonna give the entry level saws a huge advantage for the rpm's if nothing else. I haven't tached it yet but it' gotta be in the 13,000 range just by ear and if anyone knows where it's supposed be at let me know.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 21, 2009)

That is same way I feel about mine. Max rpm spec is 13,500, it is the same for the 171, 181, and 211.


----------



## huskystihl (Mar 21, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> That is same way I feel about mine. Max rpm spec is 13,500, it is the same for the 171, 181, and 211.



Yeah I just finally read my first manual and seen 13'500 which is where it's at right now after 3 tanks and it's running nice and rich. It will probably be pushin 14k in another 10 tanks.


----------



## ratman36 (Nov 10, 2010)

*ms 211*

i bought one a month ago because i wanted to try a stihl out.now that i have cant say im impressed.so looks nice and quality is good.new air filter design is also nice but power is not so good.i haven't cut anything larger than 10 inches but saw bogs easy.kinda wish i would have got a husky 440.I am going to change plug and do a muffler mod and readjust carb maybe can squeeze a little more power out of it.payed 300 for it with case and extra chain.i wanted a little saw to do trail work and small stuff but find myself using my bigger husky most time.hopefully it will do better after mods.:bang:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 10, 2010)

ratman36 said:


> i bought one a month ago because i wanted to try a stihl out.now that i have cant say im impressed.so looks nice and quality is good.new air filter design is also nice but power is not so good.i haven't cut anything larger than 10 inches but saw bogs easy.kinda wish i would have got a husky 440.I am going to change plug and do a muffler mod and readjust carb maybe can squeeze a little more power out of it.payed 300 for it with case and extra chain.i wanted a little saw to do trail work and small stuff but find myself using my bigger husky most time.hopefully it will do better after mods.:bang:



You must have a lemon or the carb is off. Mine loves 10in. wood, that is about perfect size for this little saw to chug on through. A muff mod picked mine up but not needed, they run great stock.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 10, 2010)

Someone said that the MS251 will be on the same platform - that looks quite promising for a "strato" homeowner design - except for the looks of course!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 10, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Someone said that the MS251 will be on the same platform - that looks quite promising fot a "strato" homeowner design - except for the looks of course!



Well the 211 is a good replacement for the 250 so I'm sure the 251 will up the ante. Stihl has the best looking saws anyway.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 10, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Well the 211 is a good replacement for the 250 so I'm sure the 251 will up the ante. Stihl has the best looking saws anyway.




I just hate the looks of the right side of their plastic handlebars, and the generally soft-looking plastic - but that is just an opinion.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 10, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I just hate the looks of the right side of their plastic handlebars, and the generally soft-looking plastic - but that is just an opinion.



Despite the looks, those are some tough parts. Better than mismatched silver.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 10, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Despite the looks, those are some tough parts. Better than mismatched silver.:biggrinbounce2:



The "silver" parts are magnesium, not soft plastic!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 10, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> The "silver" parts are magnesium, not soft plastic!



Mag or plastic, that silver doesn't look good with the red.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 10, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Mag or plastic, that silver doesn't look good with the red.



Red????? 

Are you color blind? - I partly am, but not _*that*_ much! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## banjobart (Nov 10, 2010)

I like my 211. I use it for trail clearing and sawing when up in a tree on a ladder. It runs just fine. I frog around cutting 16" dead ash slices with it. The 211 gets through without bogging down but the Stihl yellow chain must be kept very sharp. The 211 becomes more powerful with use.

Note that for the same money, $299, you can get a 250. It will have more power but also more vibration and weight. I wore out a 250, my first saw. It was the best saw for the money at time and may still be.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 10, 2010)

banjobart said:


> I like my 211. I use it for trail clearing and sawing when up in a tree on a ladder. It runs just fine. I frog around cutting 16" dead ash slices with it. The 211 gets through without bogging down but the Stihl yellow chain must be kept very sharp. The 211 becomes more powerful with use.
> 
> Note that for the same money, $299, you can get a 250. It will have more power but also more vibration and weight. I wore out a 250, my first saw. It was the best saw for the money at time and may still be.



Maybe the best *Stihl* for the money, but surely not the best saw for the money!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 10, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Red?????
> 
> Are you color blind? - I partly am, but not _*that*_ much! :biggrinbounce2:



Red-orange, what ever ya'll call it.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## banjobart (Nov 10, 2010)

A 290 Farm Boss is a lot of saw for the money too, $359, if you like getting weight training in the woods.

If I had only one saw it would be a 361. If I was poor that one saw would be a 290.

If I had only two, they would be a 361 and a 346XP. 

If I was poor I would keep the 290 and steal a 346XP.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 10, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Red-orange, what ever ya'll call it.:biggrinbounce2:



That sounds more like a Dolmar.....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## stubnail67 (Nov 11, 2010)

*hi ya all!*

hi so how does this saw blow a 210 or an 021 out of the water? its the same displacement right?35 cc?? i have an 021 that i have and runs great its stock... when the chain is sharp it would out cut an 025 i had... i got rid of the 025 because my lil 021 one seemed to just out cut it 025 had 18 inch bar 021 16 but its a runner for sure ive been real happy with it for years!!!!besides emissions can ya all tell me whats different? to bad ya cant try one before ya buy LOL!!!!


----------



## mark360T (Nov 11, 2010)

ive got the 181, great little saw. Use it for trail clearing and cuttin some pretty big elm trees 16"+. Its wearing wide tip picco bar and picco duro carbide chain and the yellow chain. Ran 10+ tanks of gas through it so far.


----------



## WVshooter (Nov 11, 2010)

stubnail67 said:


> to bad ya cant try one before ya buy LOL!!!!



A good dealer will let you try a saw out. My local Jonsy dealer encourages it. He keeps a couple pine logs out back for demos. Sure it's soft, but it works for comparison's sake.


----------



## brages (Nov 11, 2010)

stubnail67 said:


> hi so how does this saw blow a 210 or an 021 out of the water?



More power, less weight, better A/V!


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 11, 2010)

I bought a 211 in June of 2009, it is the only Stihl saw that I wish
I had never bought. Mine just don't have the power it should, my
180 cuts just a little faster than the 211. I did put a bigger carb
on 180 and I opened muffler on both saws. I didn't like it when
I saw the oil line on 211. It's oil hose is exposed on the out side
under the bottom of the saw. Mine will leak all the bar oil out of the
saw if left setting a while. As far as I can tell it's leaking where
the oil hose is coming out of the oil tank. It does have less vibs
than MS180 and my rear handle MS200. But vibs don't bother me
unless am running something like an old 041, maybe I just got a bad MS211.




TT


----------



## banjobart (Nov 11, 2010)

Mine cuts very well for 35cc's but I have the same oil leak, same place that you do. It is aggravating.


----------



## jmanbass (Feb 26, 2018)

joed said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Stihl MS211 chainsaw? I'm just a homeowner looking to get a chainsaw for some light work around the house. Saw this at the dealer and liked the look and feel of it. Wanted to get some feedback before purchasing.


I am a homeowner who owns an MS211C that is less than 3 cutting seasons old. I can say that if you don't make any real demands of the saw, use it like you say, i.e. light, and I do mean light work, like cleaning up fallen limbs, cutting really small trees, etc. it should serve you well. I bought mine from a local dealer, with the full understanding that I would be cutting firewood for myself and my family to burn in our fireplace. No commercial cutting at all. Bottom line, the saw has cut less than 5 cords of firewood in its 3 year old life, and I have been told by a certified Stihl mechanic, who couldn't get the saw to start either, that it is used up, only has 40 lbs of compression when it should have 110 or so. I bought the 6 pack of oil with it, and have only run 3 bottles mixed with straight gas ( never ethanol) through it. The saw just doesn't have that many hours on it. So yea, if you want it for an occasional toy to cut up little sticks with , it should work well for you. If you burn firewood like I do, get something else, it just wont stand up to regular cutting.


----------

